# Greek Shipwreck from 350 BC Revealed



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 2, 2006)

Greek Shipwreck from 350 BC Revealed

Ker Than
LiveScience Staff Writer
LiveScience.com Thu Feb 2, 4:00 PM ET

The remains of an ancient Greek cargo ship that sank more than 2,300 years ago have been uncovered with a deep-sea robot, archaeologists announced today.
ADVERTISEMENT

The ship was carrying hundreds of ceramic jars of wine and olive oil and went down off Chios and the Oinoussai islands in the eastern Aegean Sea sometime around 350 B.C.

Archeologists speculate that a fire or rough weather may have sunk the ship. The wreckage was found submerged beneath 200 feet (60 meters) of water.

The researchers hope that the shipwreck will provide clues about the trade network that existed between the ancient Greek and their trading partners.

The wreck is "like a buried UPS truck," said David Mindell of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT). "It provides a wealth of information that helps us figure out networks based on the contents of the truck."

The shipwreck was located using sonar scans performed by the Greek Ministry of Culture in 2004. In July of 2005, researchers returned to the site with the underwater robot, called SeaBed.

The robot scanned the shipwreck and scattered cargo and created a topographical sonar map of the region. It also took more than 7,500 images over of the site over the course of four dives. The researchers have assembled those images into a mosaic.

The study of the Chios shipwreck is part of a 10-year project that aims to examine ancient trade in the Mediterranean during the Bronze age (2500-1200 B.C.). In particular, the project will focus on the Minoan and Mycenaean cultures and their trading partners.

The investigating team also includes researchers from the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institute (WHOI), the Greek Ministry of Culture and the Hellenic Centre for Marine Research (HCMR).

* How to Preserve a 460-Year-Old Shipwreck
* 21st Century Robot Searches for Pre-Historic Event
* Underwater First: Robot Crosses Gulf Stream
* Land of Homer's 'Odyssey' Said Found

Visit LiveScience.com for more daily news, views and scientific inquiry with an original, provocative point of view. LiveScience reports amazing, real world breakthroughs, made simple and stimulating for people on the go. Check out our collection of Amazing Images, Image Galleries, Interactive Features, Trivia and more. Get cool gadgets at the new LiveScience Store, sign up for our free daily email newsletter and check out our RSS feeds today!


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 2, 2006)

This sounds very interesting!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2006)

That's Awsome!!!!

Good Fine Keon!!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 2, 2006)

Ancient Greek Wreck Found in Black Sea - National Geographic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> The ship was carrying hundreds of ceramic jars of wine and olive oil and went down off Chios and the Oinoussai islands in the eastern Aegean Sea sometime around 350 B.C.



That's what I called well-aged wine!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> That's what I called well-aged wine!


Bacchia


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting, indeed - especially to me at this time: One week I get my first exposure to Hesiod, his major works and his time-period through classical mythology class...the very next week I read about a major relic newly discovered from just a few centuries after his life!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2006)

That's pretty cool. You had to have some real stones to be a sailor before last century and we had an idea what the weather was doing.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 3, 2006)

My family has a history of fishermen even my mom went crabbing in the Bering Sea. It takes alot but the "Sea the beautiful Sea"!


----------



## just_grace (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Ancient Greek Wreck Found in Black Sea - National Geographic.



Cool, I like stuff like that.


----------

